# Calibrate Elite heater?



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

I got a 300W Elite Heater in my 48G long, it seems like off by 2C (set on 22C but temp stable at 24C), and seems there's no way to calibrate it like Jager heater eh?

1. Can anyone teach me how to match it to the tank temp. ?
2. 300W heater seems good on the winter time, but is it a bit too much during summer time?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't say it is too much but a 300w is rated for around 80gallons

I have used bigger than needed heaters on my tanks before with no problems

As for calibration, I don't know of such a feature


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I won't trust any setting on any brand of thermometers. I use them straightly for adjustment purpose only.

I have the $2 stick on or glass thermometer in my tanks as cross reference. I have found these the most reliable. That way you also have a cross check as well. If the heater and the $2 thingie don't match up, time to check things out. With the heater alone, you won't even know when your heater is broken - full time on or full time off.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree. The numbers printed on every heater ever made by anyone are strictly for entertainment purposes only 

If I'm ever in serious doubt as to accurate temperature, I use two thermometers made by different companies and see what the average is.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> 300W heater seems good on the winter time, but is it a bit too much during summer time?


You most likely could have gotten away with a 200W, but yours probably won't have to work as hard. IMO it may last longer
But, it will also cook your tank faster if it ever sticks on 

As far as summer goes, that has no bearing as it will only come on when needed

And about your calibration concerns;
Just ignore the heater and use a good quality thermometer or two


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice~
Oh well, I guess I will rely on the good ol' thermometer to do the adjusting then~


----------

